# Ideas for Storing Hotwheels?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My 6 yr old son has a ton of hotwheels and I need some ideas on how to store them that will be easy for him to put them back up. I know I can just dump them all in those clear storage boxes. But those end up getting dumped out and the cars make a break for it under everything. 

Thank you


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We once found a comparmentalized container at a garage sale made especially for hot wheel size cars. It opened from both sides. It held quiet a few. It was similar to this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Slot-Ca...50236?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item51accfcbbc


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

When the kids were small I made the cloth shoe racks for the back of the door. They were great for toys. DD had shoe size pockets... barbie and friends fit fine. For the boys I did different sizes about a third shoe size for hot wheels ect. Of course one boy had his cars so organized it was almost scarry and the other boy just tried to stuff everything in bottom pockets.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

We just use clear bins. We have so many cars of all sizes that we have 4 different bin with 4 different size ranges. Even though they are easy to dump, they are also easy to pick up and put away for even my 3 year old.

I like the shoe organizer idea, especially a homemade one that could be hung on the wall and sized so that a child that could reach all the pockets.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

My daughter can't use her central vacuum system because the boys put so many hot wheels in it. The youngest boy is 17 now, so one of these days, I suspect she'll get to it. She has laminate now anyway.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I ended up finding some sterilite boxes. They are translucent blue and were on clearance sale for really cheap. There was 6 of them left and I bought them all, but I probably could have used a few more. I knew he had a lot of cars, but I didn't realize he had _that_ many.


----------

